# Rear speakers inop,2000 Neon factory stereo



## sulaco (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there a way to check power at the rear speaker(s) connector using a "DVOM",if so what should the voltage be? I have no sound at rear speakers,ran fade all to rear,nothing....seems odd both speakers are not working...I dont have a spare speaker laying around to test wiring....Thanks in advance.


----------

